# Klappe für S7-300 Karte



## Moroso (14 Januar 2009)

Hallo , 
mir ist die Frontklappe (Klappe über dem Anschlussstecker, wo man die mitgelieferten Pappbezeichnungsschilder einschieben kann)  bei einer Siemens S7-300 32 DI Eingangskarte abgebrochen. 
Hat jemand eine technisch defekte Karte rumfliegen bei der diese Klappe nun  überflüssig ist.
Dies Klappen sind bei den 32DI / 32DA /16DI-16DA Karten gleich.
Wäre nett wenn ich die bekommen könnte.
Viele Grüße Moroso


----------



## vierlagig (14 Januar 2009)

Moroso schrieb:


> Dies Klappen sind bei den 32DI / 32DA /16DI-16DA Karten gleich.


 
äußerlich! ... und da auch nur die form ... die beschriftung ist anders ... wenn es für zu hause ist, ok, da weißt du ja, was dahinter steckt ... nur mal so am rande


----------



## Moroso (14 Januar 2009)

*@vierlagig*

Hallo,
bitte konkretisiere mal, was du eigentlich sagen möchtest?
Nichts für ungut!
Gruss Moroso


----------



## vierlagig (14 Januar 2009)

Moroso schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bitte konkretisiere mal, was du eigentlich sagen möchtest?
> Nichts für ungut!
> Gruss Moroso


 
das auf der klappe außen der typ und die bestellnummer draufsteht und innen ein prinzipschaltbild aufgedruckt ist. funktionell sind die klappen gleich, aber der informationsgehalt ist unterschiedlich.

wenn du diese klappe also in einer anlage ersetzen möchtest, mit der noch andere umgehen müssen, solltest du nicht irgendeinen deckel, sondern genau den der 32DI einsetzen.


----------



## Moroso (14 Januar 2009)

*@vierlagig*

Danke, daran habe ich nicht gedacht.
Deshalb habe ich auch mal so in der Heze 32DI angegeben.
...........also dann genau!
Es handelt sich um eine SM 323 mit 16DI/16DA

Sorry


----------

